# TCTP - Over/Under Interval question.



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm programming my workouts for the week into my Garmin, and got myself a little confused about the TCTP over/under intervals.

I'm looking at week 3, the Thursday workouts. Specifically, the 3 x 9 min. OU (2 under, 1 over) (6 min RBI).

Does this mean a total of three 9 minute intervals (i.e. 9 minutes under, rest 6 mins, another 9 minutes under, 6 mins rest, then 9 minutes over)?

I thought the OU workouts were supposed to mix the over and the under within a single sustained interval, but can't figure out how that would fit based on the description in the TCTP book.

As usual, any guidance is appreciated.

SteveM.


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

OK, after a little more noodling, I think I might have it, but I'm still confused by the designation of 3 x 9 OU (2 under, 1 over) 6 mins RBI.

Is it like this - each interval is only 3 minutes long, with 2 minutes under and 1 over, 

Then rest 6 mins,

Then another 3 min interval with 2 minutes under and 1 over,

Then rest another 6 mins,

Then another 3 min interval with 2 minutes under and 1 over???

I think that might be right, but the 3 x 9 designation has me tripped up a bit.


----------



## mlm1219 (Aug 25, 2009)

No you have it wrong. The interval is 2 under, 1 over ,2 under, 1 over, 2 under, 1 over all in a row (9min) then 6 min rest. Do this 3 times.


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you - that makes sense. I read through the "Workouts" chapter multiple times, but still couldn't figure it out.

I think the descriptions and designations of the workouts are a weak point of Carmichel's book. 

There is plenty of background information and theory, but the descriptions of the actual workouts is a bit lacking.

Steve


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

mlm1219 said:


> No you have it wrong. The interval is 2 under, 1 over ,2 under, 1 over, 2 under, 1 over all in a row (9min) then 6 min rest. Do this 3 times.


+1 mlm has it right in my view. This is how I did it.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello Guys, 
I did this same workout last night on the trainer. I'm doing the same program New Competitor on the TCTP. Did any of you guys find these hard. I was not able the finish the second set and bagged the third one. I kind of mad at myself trying to see what when wrong. 
The program calls for these workout again on Saturday. If the rain lets up I should be riding outside then, for now I'm going to bed earlier and making sure I eat right hopefully I'll be able to have a better outting on Saturday. 
I also think that this type of workout is on of my weakness.


----------



## mlm1219 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kendogz161 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I did this same workout last night on the trainer. I'm doing the same program New Competitor on the TCTP. Did any of you guys find these hard. I was not able the finish the second set and bagged the third one. I kind of mad at myself trying to see what when wrong.
> The program calls for these workout again on Saturday. If the rain lets up I should be riding outside then, for now I'm going to bed earlier and making sure I eat right hopefully I'll be able to have a better outting on Saturday.
> I also think that this type of workout is on of my weakness.


Are you using power or heart rate? If your on the trainer what is the ambient temperature and do you have enough ventilation? I bet when you go outside you will have a better result.


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

Almost without fail, when coaches write workouts, the first number is the number of intervals, and the second number is the time of the interval, the third the rest period. This is true whether you are a runner,xc skier, or cyclist.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

I mainly use heart rate but I have a Powetap on my bike that I'm demoing. I have to give it back today but I will be getting my own soon. 
I had a fan set up trying to do the best it can. Also This is my first year time training so all the workouts are new to me. I see there more Over and Unders in the program. I can see if I improve in future workouts.


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, these intervals are very tough. I have actually found the Sustained Effort Power Intervals to be more grueling than the O/U's, but I can definitely feel myself getting stronger. I'm also using HR, as I don't have a Power Meter. 

I also found that when I did the initial test outdoors, on our "regular" TT course, I was able to reach a higher average HR than I can on the trainer. This may be due to environmental conditions, the higher excitement about riding on the road, or what exactly is the cause? I just know that if I'm outside, I seem to be able to maintain a higher HR than on the trainer. The lesson here seems to be that you cannot mix indoor and outdoor HR's interchangeably.

I'm using a Cyclops fluid 2 trainer, which seems to offer a pretty high resistance in my estimate. For the amount of effort required to reach 20 mph on the trainer, I feel like I could be running a steady 23-24 mph outdoors.


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jetmugg you where right. I did 3x9min over/under with 5min RBI. Rode outdoors today. I was able to hit all my numbers and complete the workout this time. At the start I had to back off some because I started too hard and went into my PI zone.
Also I was the time went by faster. When done on the trainer, it feels like I'm in a time worp.


----------

